# 2008 Pathfinder oil leak



## marcus22uk (Jun 20, 2008)

just wondering if anyone else has had this problem? we got the vehicle in Nov and it has less than 5000 miles on it. any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

?? details??


----------



## marcus22uk (Jun 20, 2008)

It is just a few drops of oil in between the front tires. The dealership has ordered a gasket. But I am in the air force and out of the country rite now. she doesnt know which one. i was just wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

marcus22uk said:


> It is just a few drops of oil in between the front tires. The dealership has ordered a gasket. But I am in the air force and out of the country rite now. she doesnt know which one. i was just wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem.


I haven't heard of this problem on any new Pathfinder.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Was the oil changed recently? Are you sure it isn't leaking from the filter..or the oil drip "gutter"?


----------



## marcus22uk (Jun 20, 2008)

the oil has been changed 2 times since we got the pathfinder in nov. the dealership told my wife that they are ordering a passenger side gasket? i have never heard of this and it is hard for mr to call because of where i am. it has less than 5000 miles on it.


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

marcus22uk said:


> the oil has been changed 2 times since we got the pathfinder in nov. the dealership told my wife that they are ordering a passenger side gasket? i have never heard of this and it is hard for mr to call because of where i am. it has less than 5000 miles on it.


Maybe the passenger side valve cover gasket?


----------



## marcus22uk (Jun 20, 2008)

greybrick said:


> Maybe the passenger side valve cover gasket?


It was the passenger side valve cover gasket but now it is leaking again? Any help or advise?


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

Are they sure? Every VQ I've ever seen is sealed like a drum. I did get a valve cover leak on my Maxima, but it took 11 years and 145k to do it. Even then, the oil dripped on the exhaust and dried, never reaching the ground. I would think it would be similar for the Pathfinder despite being mounted front to back rather than sideways. 

Like noted above, it seems impossible to change the oil on the Pathfinder without it getting a few drips for the next week or two. That's after thoroughly cleaning the little gutter and front skidplate area. If someone's not this careful, then obviously it would drip more. I hope it's this simple for you.


----------



## marcus22uk (Jun 20, 2008)

08Datsun said:


> Are they sure? Every VQ I've ever seen is sealed like a drum. I did get a valve cover leak on my Maxima, but it took 11 years and 145k to do it. Even then, the oil dripped on the exhaust and dried, never reaching the ground. I would think it would be similar for the Pathfinder despite being mounted front to back rather than sideways.
> 
> Like noted above, it seems impossible to change the oil on the Pathfinder without it getting a few drips for the next week or two. That's after thoroughly cleaning the little gutter and front skidplate area. If someone's not this careful, then obviously it would drip more. I hope it's this simple for you.


They replaced the left valve rocker cover gasket in July it began to leak again in Sep and they told me that the part they instaled in July was warped they replaced the same item. Is this normal or should I be worried about my new car that has less than 7000 miles on it leaking oil twice? Any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

It's not normal, especially for this engine.


----------



## marcus22uk (Jun 20, 2008)

Any ideas as to what if anything I should do? If this last fix holds should I be ok?


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

The gasket on my Maxima was more complicated that the older vehicles. The gasket comes in a kit and includes o-rings for the spark plug holes and little rubber washers under each valve cover bolt besides the big main gasket. The Pathfinder looks similar although I can't tell if there are rubber washers under the bolts on the PF. 

The valve covers are now plastic. Perhaps the valve cover itself is warped a little? I'd just keep watching to see if it recurs. If it keeps happening, what's it going to be like when you get to 75,000 or 100,000 miles and you are well out of warranty? Just to check, I took a flashlight and a mirror and took a look at both sides of mine. There's not even a hint of a leak. Mine has 10,000 miles on it. 

I hate to say it, but if the leak recurs, there are always lemon laws.


----------



## chris97hds (May 12, 2006)

Do i smell RECALL? More than 3 times going back and forth to the dealership with the same problem? I would take a closer look at it or go over your literature about lemon law.


----------



## marcus22uk (Jun 20, 2008)

I live in Alaska and now it has started for a third time. Can I get some help with lemon laws? This time they don't know what to replace they have had to call Nissan directly. The only good thing is I can drive it until they figure out what is wrong. I have one question how am I going to sell a car in a couple of years that has had 3 oil leaks before it even has 8000 miles on it?


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

A google on lemon laws is probably better than here. I still haven't heard of a leak on one of these, other than yours. Perhaps those plastic valve covers don't like the extreme weather up in Alaska. Good Luck.


----------

